# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  S. Alexander

## JL.GZ

Felicidades muchacho!  :Party:

----------


## S. Alexander

Jajajaj, ¡¡¡muchas gracias JL.GZ!! A ver si el roce sigue siempre haciendo el cariño  :Wink1:  Por lo menos entre tú y yo :P

Un abrazo mágico enorme y muy agradecido

S. Alexader

----------


## mayico

Campeón felicidadesssssssssss

----------


## Turko

Aunque se haya pasado 
FELICIDADES

----------


## S. Alexander

¡¡Gracias gentes de las tierras mágicas del Magiapotagia!!  :Wink1:

----------


## renard

Felicidades Sergio eres un super crack y te queremos un abrazo.

----------


## Marvel

¡Muchas felicidades y a cumplir muchos más!

----------


## LadyMary

¡Felicidades con un día de retraso! :D

----------


## MrTrucado

Si Sergio, felicidades, realmente el regalo nos lo haces tu, con los aportes en el foro, un abrazo.

----------


## Mistico

&#161;Felicidades Sergio!

----------


## Iban

Feliz dia de despues, bro.

----------


## S. Alexander

Gracias a todos.

Estoy harto de pedirlo: baneadme. Para siempre. Sin más permisos ni tonterías. Que me baneéis, no quiero poder volver a acceder aquí (no os ofendáis, estoy dejando todo, la cosa ha ido a mucho peor).

El último abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

Iban: magiasergioalexander@gmail.com mándame un correo para tenerte allí

----------


## Fredja

Tu sabrás lo que haces, no estoy de acuerdo pero ya sabes donde me tienes...

----------


## JL.GZ

Lo sentimos su vista para la condicional ha sido revocada.


He hecho lo que puede, ni soy un especialista, ni la captura de partida era buena. En el peor de los casos espero que te lo tomes con humor y que te anime  :Smile1: .

----------


## Coloclom

llego tarde, pero... Felicidades locooo!!

----------

